# Alex



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous and i'm sure you will find him,a home,in no time!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a sure fire looker. Hope you guys find him a great home .

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Alex will find a forever home in no time once he is back to health. That smile will bring them knocking at the door.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is very handsome and looks like a heartbreaker. The HW treatment is alot easier on the pups than it used to be. Cant wait to see him just improve with love and attention. I just dont understan why people dont give the meds for heartworms. It is not expensive and lots less expensive than the treatment and the damage it does to the pup.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is such a good looking boy. I am sure someone will scoop him up.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes! In the first photo he has my Shadow's eyes. I sure hope he comes through treatment with flying colors!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alex...*

Alex sure is a looker.

I'm sure he'll do as well with the HW treatment as my boy Cody, who is with Stop the Suffering. The good news for Cody is that he was a very low positive, so only had to have one shot. Cody is now in a foster home!!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Well shoot you are fast Lil! I just took those pics yesterday. Alex is VERY thin and it just breaks my heart to see him so thin. I picked him up some science diet ID today since he was throwing up bile and water yesterday. He was very stressed yesterday but is much better today. I think all the excitement of coming here and 5 other dogs was alot for him though I think he is enjoying it here. He has free run of the house.

He did eat some Saturday after I picked him up and today and is such a sweet boy. He has not had one accident and goes to the door to be let out. Here are a few more pics and in you will see what I mean about him being so thin. I think he has such a beautiful face and head...so pretty!

My other 2 fosters are still here but I am happy to say that Coda will be going to her forever home towards the end of next month to a wonderful couple. Oh and in the one picture those are his ribs on the side and not just ripples in his fur....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  what a charmer!!!! He'll be scooped up real quick


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a cutie! Thanks for rescuing & fostering him! I am sure he'll fatten up in no time!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

*update on Alex*

I just wanted to give you all an update on Alex. He finally passed his second Heartworm test last Thursday so now he is ready for his forever home. He fur is growing back nicely too were they shaved it. He also gained weight and is just perfect now. He really is such a sweetie and someone is going to be so lucky to get him. Here he is ready for Santa paws....LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Alex:

You will have a home in no time! You are beautiful!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Alex is just so handsome and I hope he finds his furever home very soon. Somebody will be lucky to get that cutie.


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

Ahh Alex's is a very beautiful boy. We are sending good thoughts that he gets a wonderful home.


----------

